# your opinions



## Grndslm785 (Sep 29, 2005)

So i am really looking for a little bit of extra power and i was thinking an intake and a cat back, maybe a new intake mani but i dont know what to go with, anyone have any ideas on how to get some more power but to keep the sound down, not a big fan of noisy cars. i read some of the other posts and im guessing that these are the 3 things to start off with.... by the way it is a 01 manual altima .. 

by the way this is my first time using forums and it looks pretty sweet ... thx


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

welcome to the site. if you search im sure you can find almost all answers to your questions.

as of right now, there arent too many intake manifolds out for our cars, in fact, probably only 2, i think, that i can think of. ebay had one listed that actually is made kind of nice. might still be up.


----------

